# Page Loading Problems



## Elf (Dec 4, 2006)

Andy This is the 1st time I have logged on since you changed over the server.  It is Dec. 4 at 1:30 P.M. I am having problems changing pages in the threads. The screen changes slowly, get a note the computor is done and all I have is a blue screen, I can go backwards , but can't  go forwards past the 2nd page.  When I logged in I got a blue screen only with the tool bar at the top so I went to new posts, then noticed the screen was acting up, the screen change was very slow, jerking side ways as it added columns.  I assumed that it was the old server acting up till I managed to get here.  I hope I have given you enough info to help fix what erver is going on, seems like I am the only one that is having trouble, unless there are others on page 3


----------



## Lynan (Dec 4, 2006)

I have problems with pages loading also. The Home page displays reasonably quickly but when I click on the thread I want to visit, it can take up to a minute to display. Has always been slow but is much worse right now. I dont have the problem with other sites.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 4, 2006)

_I'm having that problem as well the lag between screens..I'm sure Andy will get it fixed as quickly as he can. In the mean time I'm sipping tea as I wait._
_kadesma _


----------



## Andy R (Dec 8, 2006)

There was an issue where the log files got too big and caused the server to slooooow down for a couple of days until we could figure out what was going on.  We have changed the settings on the log files (so they won't get that big) and we should not have such a slow down anytime soon.

I hope things are back to being speedier again.


----------



## Sandyj (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi - here's some feedback! 
2 seconds to load the website after typing in the address from Internet Explorer
5-6 seconds to display a thread from clicking on the thread link, about the same amount of time to display the thread after clicking on the last post link.
I was re-directed to an advertisement once, having clicked on the last post to this thread - (it seemed - could I have clicked on the wrong thing? I asked myself - didn't think so)
This is much better than the other day!


----------

